# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Xin artcam Pro 9

## duongfm

Em có down và cài thành công bản 2017 rồi ạ. tuy nhiên thấy khó dùng quá, các bác cho em xin link artcam pro9 được không ạ. em tìm hoài trên mạng mà không thấy

----------


## phuong786

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzx...VhTTlIbUE/view

----------

dungvu.129, duongfm, elenercom, gaga994, MINHAT, vvn

----------


## duongthanhson1989

> Em có down và cài thành công bản 2017 rồi ạ. tuy nhiên thấy khó dùng quá, các bác cho em xin link artcam pro9 được không ạ. em tìm hoài trên mạng mà không thấy


 ban cho xinh xin cai linh tai dc ko ban. minh muon dung thu xem sao ảtcam 2017

----------


## Mới CNC

có bác nào có bản 9.126 cho em xin với ạ.

----------


## mbt

Gửi bác: fshare.vn/file/D9T63NRMJJVF

QUOTE=Mới CNC;154766]có bác nào có bản 9.126 cho em xin với ạ.[/QUOTE]

----------


## hatien

cái này phải có usb dongle mới cài đc mà bác

----------


## phuong786

> cái này phải có usb dongle mới cài đc mà bác


Khi đến phần install sentinel dongle chọn 'No"

----------

